
James Bamford exposed the NSA using the NSA's own company newsletter (2017) - simonebrunozzi
http://blog.danwin.com/how-james-bamford-exposed-the-nsa-using-its-own-internal-newsletter/
======
rurban
He also wrote about that in his books

